# Frage zu Gmescom Tikets



## bamarch (6. September 2014)

Hi Leute,

mein Name ist Basti und ich hab eine
Bitte. Ich wollte dieses Jahr zur Gamescom, konnte aber aus
beruflichen gründen nicht hin. Jetzt bekommt man aber bei meinem
absoluten Lieblingsspiel ein tolles Extra wenn man die GC besucht
hat. Dies funktioniert mit dem Code, der auf der Eintrittskarte
gedruckt ist  (Link zu Beispielbild unten).

Jetzt meine Frage: Hat jemand von euch
noch seine Eintrittskarte und wäre bereit, mir den Code per PN zu schicken?


Das wäre extrem freundlich von euch,
und unter allen Einsendungen, die ich eventuell bekomme, verlose ich
eine 5€ PSC.

Nochmals Vielen Dank und Liebe Grüße


Link:
Gamescom 2014 - League Of Legends

PS: Danke Luke für den Pro-Tipp


----------



## Lukecheater (6. September 2014)

bamarch schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> mein Name ist Basti und ich hab eine
> Bitte. Ich wollte dieses Jahr zur Gamescom, konnte aber aus
> ...




Kleiner Pro-Tipp fürs Internet: Niemals die email Adresse öffentlich hinterlassen  (sowas kann man auch per PN regeln)


----------

